# Suggest Upgradation for Motherboard and CPU



## deeprav_99 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to upgrade my System for better performance. Current configuration always slowing down in its performance when 2-3 application are in execution on Windows XP environment. Just for an example, even switching between two application takes some time.
Also, I would like to install Windows-7 on this system. Please find below my system configuration and suggest some up gradation idea with minimum investment.

Motherboard -> Asus P5LD2-VM SE LGA 775 Socket
Processor -> Pentium D 820 2.8 Ghz LGA 775 Socket
Ram -> 1.5 GB DDR2 ( 1.0 GB + 512 MB )

# I  think performance can be improved when  I increase my RAM. The problem is my motherboard max it can support RAM upto 2GB. So, for this i may have to change the motherboard which can support atleast 8 Gigs of RAM. Please suggest a good MB with LGA 775 Socket.

# Should I change both MB and CPU to cope with memory hungry applications / win7 installation?

# Is DDR3 RAM Type going to work with my CPU when installed on MB with DDR3 Support? I can put some amount for DDR3 also.

# Any other idea most welcome.

let me know if you need any other information.

Thanks in advance.
Deeprav


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 2, 2012)

Please post your budget. Also fill up this form: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1542847-post2.html


----------



## deeprav_99 (Jun 2, 2012)

BUDGET  - MAX I CAN INVEST 5K

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Chrome Browser, Firefox, Visual Studio , VLC, WinAmp , Office 2010, 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Max 5K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows-7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:250 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Samsung Syncmaster 740N 17" 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: HDD, Creative Live 5.1 Sound Card, Cabinet, monitor, Microsoft Webcam, Sony DVD Writer, SMPS,

8. When are you planning to buy the Motherboard,RAM ?
Ans: As soon as I finalize it. May be next 1-2 weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No. But I can assemble it. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ansune, Local Shop

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: NO. Please refer my above for my queries in detail


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

sell your mobo+cpu+ram - this will give you 1.5-2k - add it wth your 5k budget and get :

Intel Pentium G620 @ 3.4k
ASRock H61M/U3S3 @ 2.7k
Corsair 2GB DDr3 Ram @ 0.7k


----------



## deeprav_99 (Jun 3, 2012)

@topgear

I am ok with selling my MB+Processor+RAM.

Well I am not in touch with computer Hardware industry for sometime. I would like to know how is ASRock motherboard are doing in the market. Just Recently I have heard about it. 
As such the specs of Motherboard are looking good.

Can you please suggest anything similar in AMD Athlon II.

Thanks,



topgear said:


> sell your mobo+cpu+ram - this will give you 1.5-2k - add it wth your 5k budget and get :
> 
> Intel Pentium G620 @ 3.4k
> ASRock H61M/U3S3 @ 2.7k
> Corsair 2GB DDr3 Ram @ 0.7k


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2012)

Asrock is a good mobo brand and comes with 3 years warranty - actually there's no difference between low end Asrock and Asus mobo 

As for a AMD config ( performance will be lesser ) look for :

Athlon II X2 260 @ 3.4k
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P @ 2.6k
Corsair 2GB/4GB DDr3 mem @ 0.7k/1.2k

or AMD A4-3400 @ 3.5k
Biostar A55ML+ @ 2.9k
Corsair 2GB DDr3 @ 0.7k

with the AMD config No. 2 you will get better gfx performance


----------

